# New Hobby



## HelloiamChow (Sep 23, 2008)

As this new school year has started, I have found myself aimlessly wandering the internet and generally wasting time. I really hate doing that. I am in search of a new hobby. 

Here's what I regularly do now:
Music - I play the bassoon. I play tenor sax in the school jazz band. I'm teaching myself how to play piano and guitar. I love music.
Ultimate Frisbee - I've probably clocked 300 hours of frisbee in the past 4 months alone.
Rubik's Cube - The addiction is fading, and I am okay with that.

Here is stuff I tried but didn't really capture me:
Pen-spinning - I can do most basic tricks, but I always use the same pen for school, and it doesn't lend itself to any tricks, so I don't really "practice" it.
Card Tricks - I did a little bit of card magic, but, good free tricks are hard to come by. 
Juggling - I can do a 3 ball cascade, but outside of that, I don't see much else to juggling. (Other than clubs, which I don't plan on buying)
Guitar Hero - I got into it when I had my friend's PS2, but I'd rather my hobby be something...tangible.
Breakdancing - I honestly don't have the upper body strength for this. Tried it though, just don't have the strength.

So could I have some suggestions on what I could pursue? I'm bored.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 23, 2008)

You could try XCM (extreme card manipulation) which is where you do all these crazy tricks with a deck of cards. Another one is yoyoing, which looks pretty fun.

P.S. - I feel the same way, the cubing addiction is fading for me, too. I have a guitar that I haven't learned to play yet, but I really want to learn to play it 

P.S.S. - Good luck finding a new hobby, I think cubing is partly a hobby killer...it's been so hard to find a new hobby (and I still haven't found anything that's captivated me).


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

you have some cool interests. most of which I like too. 

music, I play keyboard and guitar (some trumpet too) and right now I'm teaching myself how to play the accordion (weird I know but it's really fun)

never tried ultimate frisbee or pen spinning (but it looks really cool)

I like to learn card tricks too, and I can also juggle balls and clubs (but I'm not too good at clubs, maybe only about 30 throws before dropping)

I'm friggin awesome on guitar hero, I have every single one released (even the DS one)

I'd look a twat doing breakdancing. 

what about other twisty puzzles? or are you bored of all puzzles?

I learnt how to pick locks the other week too, strange hobby though. 

speedstacks?

I dunno mate.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 23, 2008)

You could get a job.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

But a job isn't a hobby is it? Yeah he could get a job, but maybe he wants a hobby. maybe that's why he titled his thread 'New Hobby' instead of 'New Job'


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 23, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> But a job isn't a hobby is it? Yeah he could get a job, but maybe he wants a hobby. maybe that's why he titled his thread 'New Hobby' instead of 'New Job'



Uh, I think she is a chick...if I'm correct she is probably Stephanie Chow. (babychowchow on youtube). but I might not be right.


----------



## tim (Sep 23, 2008)

Definitely go for juggling . Actually i can't think of any other hobby.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > But a job isn't a hobby is it? Yeah he could get a job, but maybe he wants a hobby. maybe that's why he titled his thread 'New Hobby' instead of 'New Job'
> ...



oops, sorry my bad, Stephanie.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 23, 2008)

How about skateboarding?

I started over 9 years ago... and that was one of the best things i ever decided to do.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 23, 2008)

> How about skateboarding?
> 
> I started over 9 years ago... and that was one of the best things i ever decided to do.


Until you fall on your face  I used to want a skateboard, but not really anymore.

You should learn to play your guitar. I want one, but first I want to get a laptop. And more cubes, including v-cubes... so I need a job.

Anyway, I don't see what's wrong with Guitar Hero. It's fun, and I recommend if possible for one for the newer gen systems, because then you can download new songs from Live/Playstation Store.

It's not called Ultimate Frisbee, it is just called Ultimate


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 23, 2008)

Hahahaha, I am not Stephanie Chow, to clear up any confusion. I've looked for jobs, but no jobs are flexible enough to work around band rehearsals. I don't get out of school until 4:30 on regular days. Juggling is fun, but, I don't know. It's just not quite right. 

Skateboarding, cool. I've tried it before, and I can barely use it as a function of travel. But somehow I can do a pop shove it. Eh, I don't own a newer gen system, so thats probably why I don't play guitar hero. I have no dollars.


----------



## Kurzeja (Sep 23, 2008)

Web design, programming, more cubing?

I don't know, I think I am in the same situation as you. I am still interested in cubing, but I need something else. I might pick up Tetris or some other useless game to pass the time.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 23, 2008)

I just learned I'm a freaking beats at boxing.
I slapboxed all the time with my brother, so I had the reflexes and counters down. Boxing is really fun, but my mom doesn't approve of it. She thinks its a bloody sport, and it is. But when you play casually, your not trying to give the opponent a concussion, just trying to make some good connections.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> I just learned I'm a freaking beats at boxing.
> I slapboxed all the time with my brother, so I had the reflexes and counters down. Boxing is really fun, but my mom doesn't approve of it. She thinks its a bloody sport, and it is. But when you play casually, your not trying to give the opponent a concussion, just trying to make some good connections.



I thought you meant beatboxing until I read the rest of the paragraph .


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 23, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> How about skateboarding?
> 
> I started over 9 years ago... and that was one of the best things i ever decided to do.



I used to skate but stopped because i had a lot of school work and that. I was doing it for nearly 3 years


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 23, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> > How about skateboarding?
> >
> > I started over 9 years ago... and that was one of the best things i ever decided to do.
> 
> ...



LOL, you think i haven't done that already?

Dude, skating for 9 years gives you MANY stories. I've broken like... 8 bones in my body since i started skating 




Leviticus said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > How about skateboarding?
> ...


Now that's not an excuse! 

I've done MCSE, MCTS: SQL, MCSA, CCNA, and even all the other stuff like A+ and N+, and i never quit skating


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

what about this > 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6510


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm OLD, so I've had many years to go through hobbies. For me, the hobbies that have lasted the longest are music, videogames, and juggling. Cubing is starting to look like it might be a longer-lasting one as well, but it has a long way to go to equal the others. I think the only thing that's likely to keep cubing interesting for a long time for me is big cubes BLD, though; without that, I probably wouldn't keep at it for a long time. But I'd like to think I'll still be doing the occasional 4x4x4 BLD when I'm 90 years old. 

I've been serious enough about music that maybe it shouldn't qualify as a hobby, though.


----------



## Carson (Sep 23, 2008)

If you like Guitar Hero, then you should try Rock Band.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 23, 2008)

Sack rock band, wait for Guitar Hero World Tour. It will decimate Rock Band and Rock Band II.


----------



## Escher (Sep 23, 2008)

how about climbing? yeah you need upper body strength, but with climbing thats quite easily gained. its addictive and its really good fun. obviously finding a climbing centre can be difficult but if ones around...
and programming is good
try teaching yourself a subject on the internet. for example i did the stupid mistake of not doing maths a-level, so i decided to teach myself integration by parts, and about matrices, and learnt to multiply two 3-digit numbers in my head...


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Escher said:


> how about climbing? yeah you need upper body strength, but with climbing thats quite easily gained. its addictive and its really good fun. obviously finding a climbing centre can be difficult but if ones around...



I have a rock climbing place pretty close to me  rockquest
After I get a car and a job I might go there with friends once in a while...

As for a new hobby...
two words: competitive eating.
I don't need say any more.


----------



## Jude (Sep 23, 2008)

Learn Pi! I'm on 22 digits at the moment, and counting!

On a more serious note..


HelloiamChow said:


> Juggling - I can do a 3 ball cascade, but outside of that, I don't see much else to juggling. (Other than clubs, which I don't plan on buying)


There definately is much else to juggling! After learning 3 ball cascade and a few very basic tricks a couple of years ago, I picked up my juggling balls this summer and have become hooked (hence my cubing averages not improving since July). Start off with learning more complex tricks, use youtube for tutorials, and then eventually (as I have just started) learn 4 and 5 balls! Many cubers can juggle too, the 2 seem to go hand in hand.



Escher said:


> how about climbing? yeah you need upper body strength, but with climbing thats quite easily gained. its addictive and its really good fun. obviously finding a climbing centre can be difficult but if ones around...


Escher is right, climbing is good fun. That's probably the other one in my top 3 favourite hobbies. Climbing is a very easy physical activity to get into, and you can take it as seriously as you like (I personally only boulder, on 10 ft walls at the highest, as opposed to with ropes and stuff. It's much easier to drift in and out of and do when you want)

Anyway, they're just my thoughts, good luck finding something that captures your interest!


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 24, 2008)

You guys should play with the diabolo. It gives one of the best performances ever. (i.e. it's AWESOME for talent shows - probably better than cubing)

Here are some videos of William Lin doing jaw dropping perfomances:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPx5qbfuK7I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsRNQbBIwig

I do diabolo myself, being an assistant teacher. I know 40+ tricks and I've been playing with it sincie I was 6 years old.


----------



## Crickets (Sep 24, 2008)

HelloiamChow said:


> Music - I play the bassoon. I play tenor sax in the school jazz band. I'm teaching myself how to play piano and guitar. I love music.
> 
> Breakdancing - I honestly don't have the upper body strength for this. Tried it though, just don't have the strength.
> 
> ...



@music- I used to kick sum butt at trombone but I quit going into high school cause the music teacher there is massively stupid. You could always go out for a sport, the high school music teacher that I was gunna have was always tellin me I could play baseball and be in band. But that's cause I kicked butt haha seriously I made all-county in 8th grade and only practiced like 30 mins outside of class all year. And I didn't try-out for anything higher lol

@breakdancing- You could start liftin thats one of my main hobbys. Not so i could breakdance just so people won't pick on you as much haha

Also, sunlight won't kill you I promise! You could start running or sumthing or again play a sport.


----------



## Faz (Sep 24, 2008)

contact juggling anyone?

[youtube]hFafcjA_p7E[youtube]


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm into Ultimate too.. Used to like penspinning till I got bored of it. Now I'm just a casual spinner


----------



## Jude (Sep 24, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> You guys should play with the diabolo. It gives one of the best performances ever. (i.e. it's AWESOME for talent shows - probably better than cubing)



Nahhh! I won a talent show a couple of weeks back with solving a cube (first sub 30, and then BLD.) There were 2 people in the show doing diablo, and one juggling, and they were both awesome and I suck at cubing (relatively), yet I still won! Solving a Rubik's Cube (with eyes closed) just seems so much more impressive, people don't appreciate the difficulty of diablo (and the easiness of cubing )

Edit: Just watched those Diablo videos, and he is absolutley amazing. Ok, I admit that would beat cubing, but probably only because it's possible to have amazing stage presence with Diablo, you can't really dance around and cube to music, without looking a complete tool


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Chukk said:


> you can't really dance around and cube to music, without looking a complete tool



I think Erik could pull it off


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 25, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > You guys should play with the diabolo. It gives one of the best performances ever. (i.e. it's AWESOME for talent shows - probably better than cubing)
> ...


Yeah blindfolded is VERY impressive....

How good were those diabolo people? Could they even do two at once? If not, I'm not surprised.

Yes, a good diabolo performance is tough to beat. You got music, awesome tricks, coordination with music, and other stuff.


----------



## Escher (Sep 28, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I think Erik could pull it off



only because he'd only be able to dance for about 6 seconds...


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2008)

wow that sucks i rly hope my cube addiction never goes away.....


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 1, 2008)

ever tired speedeating?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 1, 2008)

Tae Kwon Do and Computer Programming.


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 3, 2008)

lol i bet youtubing could eat up all your spare time for the rest of your life


----------



## envy253 (Oct 3, 2008)

lockpicking, its fun, and gives you that nice warm fuzzy badass feeling.


----------



## chowmein (Jan 1, 2009)

NO I IS STEPHANIE CHOW


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think that's a hobby.
Here, let me check my pocket *dictionary*...

Anyone ever been tired of cubing and wanted to move on to a new hobby? o.o


----------



## jenni (Jan 1, 2009)

I used to quite like trampolining when I was in school, table tennis was always another school favourite. It depends what kind of hobby you want. If you want something that you can do on your own indoors whenever you want to, or if you want something where you'd probably have to go somewhere (like a sports centre) with other people (thus limiting the times you can go).

I would imagine (although I may be wrong) that if you like things like cubing, pen spinning and music, that you would prefer something that you can do at home on your own. Online RPG's (Role Playing Games) are quite addictive. Things like World of Warcraft or my favourite, Counter-Strike can be very competative (having tournaments and leagues etc.)

Maybe if you could give us afew more details about what you are looking for then I'm sure we could come up with something suitable


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 1, 2009)

I recommend skateboarding since you have some experience and I can think of nothing else (OK, perhaps one thing  ) that brings such joy. With regards to "falling on your face": in the past 30 years of skateboarding I've had maybe 3 head-bangs whereas parenting has had me in A&E more than that!

Juggling definitely! Masses of scope for progression and expression. Juggling groups are very friendly in my experience.

Breakdancing and Capoeira are also great if you find a good group to join. 

You seem to enjoy the coordination skill hobbies. Dice Stacking? Ping-pong ball bouncing? (e.g. Billy Marks)


----------



## teller (Jan 1, 2009)

Table Tennis and Billiards are both very deep subjects that ate up years of my life at various points.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 1, 2009)

two words:
Get Married, that eats up so much time you don't have any left for the things on your list, or breathing
</random>

but srsly. You stopped magic because you couldn't get free tricks?
why does it have to be free, nothing good is free


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 1, 2009)

How about poker? 

Im not sure of you age or means but its pretty fun and addicting. If your good you can make money doing it as well. 

I play in 30+ person tournament every friday and have won $300+ in one night several times. I also play on Pokerstars and FullTilt online. 

You dont have to play for money though if you just want to learn. Most sites offer free play.


----------



## teller (Jan 1, 2009)

bichettereds said:


> How about poker?
> 
> Im not sure of you age or means but its pretty fun and addicting. If your good you can make money doing it as well.
> 
> ...




+1 for Poker. Obsessed about it for a couple of years!

Plus there are "finger-tricks" that you can do with the poker chips while you play!


----------



## Brett (Jan 1, 2009)

The Bassoon is an epic instrument. I say focus on that, and skip the guitar (seriously, everyone plays guitar D


----------



## :) (Jan 2, 2009)

Balisong (Butterfly Knife) flipping.

Try it.


----------

